# customenterprisewebside



## 89mexican (Jan 1, 2007)

This is 89mexican does anibody know what happen to the webside for customenterprise i relly need to know because tree weeks a go i order some parts from them i have not receive my stufft i try calling them but the phone rings but nobody answer so does anibody kwon if they move or are they fixing the web side ! neeeeeeeed heeeeeeelp or info on how to contact them besides sending an email cause i try that but have not here from them any advise on what to due i will apreciated


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you got screwed.
call your credit card company to fight the charge


----------



## 89mexican (Jan 1, 2007)

*Custom enterprise webside*

This is 89mexican your talking about the customenterprise the authorityfor nissan webside that sells parts for maximas orsome other web side cause i bugth stuft from them before and this never happen i got only hafl of my order and the rest i have not got it yet whats your edvise on what to due


----------

